# Official Game Thread: Sonics @ Bulls 1/4/2006 7:30CT - FxSea / CSNC



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#ff0000">Dawn of a New Era<br>(the post-Bob Weiss era, that is)</h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.nba.com/sonics/"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/sea_logo.gif"></a><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#006600">Seattle Sonics(13 - 17) (5 - 8 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #ff0000">Chicago Bulls(12 - 18) (5 - 9 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/"><img src="http://img210.exs.cx/img210/6521/gametime9af.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">United Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Chicago, IL, January 4, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Seattle Sonics @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST FxSea CSNC</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_sweetney" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_michael_sweetney.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_sweetney"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Michael Sweetney<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 8'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luke_ridnour" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luke_ridnour.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luke_ridnour"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luke Ridnour<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 2'' - Oregon</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ray_allen" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ray_allen.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ray_allen"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ray Allen<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 5'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/rashard_lewis" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_rashard_lewis.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/rashard_lewis"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Rashard Lewis<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 10'' - Alief Elsik HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/vladimir_radmanovic" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_vladimir_radmanovic.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/vladimir_radmanovic"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Vladimir Radmanovic<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Bosnia-Herzegovina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/johan_petro" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_johan_petro.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/johan_petro"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Johan Petro<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 0'' - France</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/reggie_evans" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_reggie_evans.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/reggie_evans"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Reggie Evans<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Iowa</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ronald_murray" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ronald_murray.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ronald_murray"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ronald Murray<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 4'' - Shaw</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/damien_wilkins" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/sonics/wilkins_140_050411.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/damien_wilkins"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Damien Wilkins<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 6'' - Georgia</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/nick_collison" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_nick_collison.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/nick_collison"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Nick Collison<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 9'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

6' 3" Hinrich on 6' 10" Lewis, that'll be interesting.
Put Hinrich on the bench, shift Deng over to the wing and have Nocioni on Evans.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I'd imagine Chandler is out for this game considering he couldn't even walk off the court under his own power last night... right?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

:laugh:

That Nick Collison photo is funny.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

HAWK23 said:


> I'd imagine Chandler is out for this game considering he couldn't even walk off the court under his own power last night... right?


Someone PM me if its known for sure that Chandler is out. I'll change the thread accordingly if he is.


Also, please! (  ).... if anyone has any better thread titles, please PM me.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Also, please! (  ).... if anyone has any better thread titles, please PM me.


How about

Dawn of a New Era 
(the post-Bob Weiss era, that is)


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> How about
> 
> Dawn of a New Era
> (the post-Bob Weiss era, that is)



giddyup!


----------



## katman17 (Jul 12, 2004)

Why are people so anti hinrich? I would not sit hinrich - here is the ideal starting lineup in my eyes:

Hinrich
Deng
Nocioni
Chandler
Sweetney

Bench
Gordon
Duhon
Songaila
BIG O


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

embarrassed skiles held a three hour practice today at the berto.

tyson on the sidelines _in a boot_. going for the MRI. will NOT play v. sonics per espn radio update.

can you say itty bitty ball?




:devil_2:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice work on the game thread again Kukoc.

Unfortunately, I fear loss 8 of the streak is coming.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I will be there, and I will be booing because we will be dominated.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

We're gonna get killed.

2004-05 was clearly just a hiccup in the suckfest that has been the Bulls in the last seven years


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Too much pessimism (?) around!

Im going with the Bulls:
Chicago 99
Seattle 94

Gordon 30 points, 3 assists
Deng 19 points, 14 rebounds


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

FYI, the Sonics starting lineup is going to be Ridnour, Allen, Lewis, Radman, and Petro. 


http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/sports/2002719113_soniplayers04.html



> Hill has scrapped the three-game experiment with swingman Damien Wilkins at point guard and re-inserted Luke Ridnour.
> 
> Reggie Evans, who is having the best season of his career, is likely out at power forward and replaced by Radmanovic.
> 
> ...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We may win this game, even if chandler does not play.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Scinos said:


> FYI, the Sonics starting lineup is going to be Ridnour, Allen, Lewis, Radman, and Petro.
> 
> 
> http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/sports/2002719113_soniplayers04.html


That's smart of Hill to feature Radman a little bit more, but I'm surprised it's at Evans's expense. I realize he doesn't have a really big defensive impact, but when the rest of the team rebounds so poorly, I'd think the Sonics would want him on the court as much as possible.

This is a bad game for the Bulls to label as a "must win," imo. It seems to me that underachieving teams play pretty well in the first few games after a coach-killing, and we don't match up especially well with the Sonics anyway. Tyson was huge in our games vs. the Sonics last year, too.

I think the winless streak lives on one or two more games--we break it at Milwaukee or (more likely) vs. Memphis.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

my bulls e-news 



*Probable Bulls Starters *

Guard 21 Chris Duhon 6-1 | 185 
Guard 7 Ben Gordon 6-3 | 200 
Forward 12 Kirk Hinrich 6-3 | 190 
Forward 9 Luol Deng 6-9 | 220 
Center 50 Michael Sweetney 6-8 | 270 


*Probable Sonics Starters *

Guard 34 Ray Allen 6-5 | 205 
Guard 22 Damien Wilkins 6-6 | 225 
Forward 7 Rashard Lewis 6-10 | 215 
Forward 30 Reggie Evans 6-8 | 245 
Center 9 Vitaly Potapenko 6-10 | 285


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> That's smart of Hill to feature Radman a little bit more, but I'm surprised it's at Evans's expense. I realize he doesn't have a really big defensive impact, but when the rest of the team rebounds so poorly, I'd think the Sonics would want him on the court as much as possible.


Evans has rebounded well, but he's played selfishly this season and is a large part of our horrible defense. He doesn't rotate at all on defense, and instead cheats for rebounding position. He's also started posting up more and calling for the ball, instead of setting screens to free shooters. To his credit he's been scoring better, but I think it added to the confusion of roles under Weiss.

I'd prefer Collison to start myself, he has a better motor than Radman and he plays smarter. Vladi tends to drifts through games too much for my liking. Hill likes him though, so we'll see if he can get the most out of him.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Scinos said:


> Evans has rebounded well, but he's played selfishly this season and is a large part of our horrible defense. He doesn't rotate at all on defense, and instead cheats for rebounding position. He's also started posting up more and calling for the ball, instead of setting screens to free shooters. To his credit he's been scoring better, but I think it added to the confusion of roles under Weiss.
> 
> I'd prefer Collison to start myself, he has a better motor than Radman and he plays smarter. Vladi tends to drifts through games too much for my liking. Hill likes him though, so we'll see if he can get the most out of him.


Scinos,

In your opinion, what's the biggest reason the Sonics are so off this year? Was Macmillan that important to them? Antonio Daniels? Jerome James? All of the above?

They are an interesting parallel to the Bulls, I think: even though most of the key faces are the same, the end result just isn't there.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Scinos,
> 
> In your opinion, what's the biggest reason the Sonics are so off this year? Was Macmillan that important to them? Antonio Daniels? Jerome James? All of the above?
> 
> They are an interesting parallel to the Bulls, I think: even though most of the key faces are the same, the end result just isn't there.


i brought the car into the shop today and read the fallout of the wiess firing in the seattle paper. 

basically wiess was too much of a nice guy. when mac left the team to coach portland, all the players lobbied for wiess who was "good cop" to mac's "bad cop". problem is wiess felt he had to reward the guys that supported him. but without someone to discipline the team and make them focus on defense - the sonics will not play defense. the article was laying the blame on the players, bascially saying the they stopped playing for wiess. to be fair it was noted that wiess was often unprepared for games and his latest lineup changes reeked of desperation (gerald wilkens at pg!)

new coach hill might be the bad cop the sonics need. he was the guy that popovich fired when d-rob got hurt. pop made himself coach and the next year he had a healthy d-rob and rookie tim duncan. hill has been very vocal about getting the shaft, even if it made him unpopular around the league. so hill's not interested in making friends or being chummy with anyone. guys will have to put out the effort or they won't be playing at all.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Scinos,
> 
> In your opinion, what's the biggest reason the Sonics are so off this year? Was Macmillan that important to them? Antonio Daniels? Jerome James? All of the above?
> 
> They are an interesting parallel to the Bulls, I think: even though most of the key faces are the same, the end result just isn't there.


I think it's a combination of several factors really.

1) Weiss was the wrong guy for the job. He didn't define roles or command respect, and players with their own agenda walked all over him. 

2) Some players got payed, but not others. Evans and Flip got snubbed on the FA market, so now they're going for stats to up their payday. Vladi turned down a huge contract from the Sonics because he thought he could do better, and I think the pressure of that has impacted negatively on his game. 

3) Daniels and James were not adequately replaced. Management went to the offseason bargain bin and picked up Rick Brunson and Mikki Moore, who haven't contributed at all. 

4) Lack of leadership. Both Ray and Rashard are quiet types, that are incapable of chewing guys out and getting everyone in line. They also don't set much of an example on the defensive end.

5) Unforeseen regression. Luke Ridnour and Radman have really just dropped off out of nowhere compared to last season. Management turned the PG reigns over to Luke and expected him to continue to improve, but the lack of structure on offense has really affected him. He's not a one on one player at all. With Radman, I think it's probably the contract pressures and his sulky personality.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Who started for the bulls?


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Apparently Duhon, Gordon, Hinrich, Deng and Sweetney.

For those who are watching the game, did they say anything about Tyson's injury?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm flipping back and forth between the Rose Bowl and the Bulls game

(attention Bulls org -- a guy who dedicates a substantial part of his life to an internet alterego named TomBoerwinkle#1 is _browsing_ the Bulls game...if I'm apathetic, how does the "normal" fan feel?

I didn't hear anything about Tyson, but haven't seen him either.

So far, it seems its the typical (of late) lackluster effort.

Their uniforms are stll home white and red, but they are really


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Jesus Shuttlesworth said:


> Apparently Duhon, Gordon, Hinrich, Deng and Sweetney.
> 
> For those who are watching the game, did they say anything about Tyson's injury?


Aren't Deng and Sweetney abit tall to start. I think we need another ball handler on the court.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

O.K our guards are rebounding very well.

I'm sick of all the pessimism. I'm tipping the bulls by ten.

go bulls.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

darlets said:


> O.K our guards are rebounding very well.
> 
> I'm sick of all the pessimism. I'm tipping the bulls by ten.
> 
> go bulls.


Sonics by 11 at the half after the Hinrich charge and a pair of FTs at the other end.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

hmmm i do believe we had duhon and now pargo on lewis. 
sonics are shooting layups and we're shooting three pointers.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, here we go again. The Bulls look asleep. I don't know what it's going to take to get them to look sharp on the floor.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sonics outscoring bulls 20-5 at the line.

why not just send out engraved invitations ahead of time? 

party at the UC! 












skiles sits on the bench "and lets the players stew" according to sonics announcers.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Well, here we go again. The Bulls look asleep. I don't know what it's going to take to get them to look sharp on the floor.


sonic announcers notice that skiles isn't even arguing the harrington blocking calls or the hinrich charge. saying this is not typical skiles and he's leaving his team out to 'stew in it's own juices'

skiles does look as bored as i am.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> sonics outscoring bulls 20-5 at the line.
> 
> why not just send out engraved invitations ahead of time?
> 
> ...


damn u beat me to it :biggrin:


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

We had what 13 fouls that quarter alone...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't even score against the league's WORST defensive team


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

o,this getting pretty ugly,sth has to change


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

pargo
basden
pike
'fella
songaila



gross.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

7:47 CHI - J. Pargo enters game for M. Allen 
7:47 CHI - E. Piatkowski enters game for C. Duhon 
7:47 CHI - E. Basden enters game for B. Gordon 
7:47 CHI - D. Songaila enters game for L. Deng 
7:47 CHI - O. Harrington enters game for K. Hinrich 


Skiles is doing his best to impersonate Tim Floyd !!! :biggrin:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

FANtastic, there's the Bill Cartwright Memorial "I Give Up!" Five-Man Hockey-Style Substitution.

Simply unbelievable. 

You're not trying hard enough.

You're not trying hard enough.

You're not trying hard enough.

You're not---

Oops, sorry, just visualizing what it feels like to be a Bulls player.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

skiles is desperate,scott leave the team and quit


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Would you Adam and Eve it that subbing all 5 actually worked? A 16 point game has turned into a 7 point one.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Indeed, its quite scary, even via gamecast.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

The FT disparity is why the bulls are losing overall stats are pretty even except for the number of foul calls and ft attempted and made


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I would trade one of those 2 number ones for Johan Petro. He is going to be a very good player in this league


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

It also is pretty scary when Duhon is leading the team in rebounds


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Swift and Petro combined for 4 defensive fouls in the first 90 seconds of the fourth.


So use some brains, attack, and we can get back in this.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

evalam23 said:


> It also is pretty scary when Duhon is leading the team in rebounds




When your point guard grabs 7 rebounds in 26 minutes, that is good. not bad.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

c'mon...

allen just went to the locker room. need to take advantage. bulls getting to the line. finally invited to the party.

basden splits FTs

4 point game.

oh dear. basden blew the pass from kirk after the steal.

seattle turns it over!

c'mon!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

I think that's the limit of Basden's effectiveness. He did his job. Now let's get Gordon and Deng back in there, for Basden and Kirk (who hasn't been great), and this can be done.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> When your point guard grabs 7 rebounds in 26 minutes, that is good. not bad.



If his name is Magic Johnson.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> If his name is Magic Johnson.


It's good when any point guard does that. Why wouldn't it be? We are outrebounding them by 4 are we not?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> When your point guard grabs 7 rebounds in 26 minutes, that is good. not bad.





> If his name is Magic Johnson.


How do you think Kidd gets all those triple doubles, the big men box out and he runs in and collects it. I have to agree with Shambulls on this one, I don't see how this can be a bad thing.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I do not want my guard to lead the team in Rebounds, either they are long rebounds or he is sticking around the paint to get rebounds which hurts any FB opportunities, bigs get the boards kick out to the guards, we just do not have any bigs.

I guess the FT opportunities are getting better but we just cant make them. 66% that is not very good.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

evalam23 said:


> I do not want my guard to lead the team in Rebounds, either they are long rebounds or he is sticking around the paint to get rebounds which hurts any FB opportunities, bigs get the boards kick out to the guards, we just do not have any bigs.
> 
> I guess the FT opportunities are getting better but we just cant make them. 66% that is not very good.





You grab a rebound, you secure possession. Since you can't score without the ball, what's more important than getting posseiison?


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> he is sticking around the paint to get rebounds which hurts any FB opportunities, bigs get the boards kick out to the guards


Either a big collects it and he throws the outlet or the guard grabs it and charges up the court, it doesn't make that much difference.

Now hurry up and put Deng in ffs!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Why is Duhon shooting so much when obviously hes shooting crap! lol


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

This is sad. No D. Sluggish effort. Stupid decisions. This is a hapless Sonic team, and it doesn't look to me like they are particularly inspired by their new coach.

I wonder when the streak will end. This team is lucky right now that Chicago's focus is on the Bears.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Duhon is no, Jkidd or Magic Johnson, and how many good team has the guards leading the team in rebounds unless he is a stud guard that can probably post up as well, no team wants their guards to lead the team in rebounds it is not their primary responsibility, it just shows you that this team is lacking in key areas when duhon gets all those boards.

also what is faster a pass or a man dribbling it up court, it does make a difference


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Theres nothing wrong with having your PG grab 7 rebounds, the problem is when he leads the team especially with that low number (by C/Fs standards).


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I guess there are good and bad things about a guard getting boards, just this team is in a downward spiral and it is getting very disappointing to even follow, is Tim Thomas actually playing.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Songaila for three!

ball bounced off Ridnour's leg

99-94 40 seconds left.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben Three!!!! ! 99-97.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Duhon was the same last game, he only made that last three pointer when nothing counted but when it was needed it was all backiron. Bulls win when their guards are shooting 50%, hard to win when they are all in the 40s


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ridnour jumper MISS.

Rashard Lewis boards but Duhon reaches in. jumpball! Othella with the jumpball wiht Rashard.


Gordon gets the tipped ball but stepped out of bounds....


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Theres nothing wrong with having your PG grab 7 rebounds, the problem is when he leads the team especially with that low number (by C/Fs standards).


We're running with a small lineup, so when you consider that our guards rebounding numbers are going to increase. Also take into consideration the playing time our bigs have received... Othella has 7 boards in 23mins, compared to Duhons 9 in 37.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ridnour at the line. makes the first. makes the second.

3 secs left. pretty much done.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Too little, too late unfortunately.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Will Duhon make the meaningless three again and the defender not foul as the game expires?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

TV says Bulls shoot 69% from the line tonight. When is a bigger deal going to be made out of this? This is costing the Bulls many games.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> TV says Bulls shoot 69% from the line tonight. When is a bigger deal going to be made out of this? This is costing the Bulls many games.


 I was thinking that too but one time on the Skiles espn segment he actually said they work really hard on it. I was thinking that they didn't think it was too much of a concern but I think they will have to change their approach. Help them think differently since it's probably a mental thing.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Scott is pretty agitated..interesting postgame comments so far.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Please recap, upload or something  I'm curious.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hinrich 5-15, Duhon 0-5, Gordon 8-18 13 for 38 34%, that is not going to win you many ball games. 
22 for 32 from the charity strike, I have not looked at the stats, but I bet this team is down in all categories this year, I would believe that FT should at least be the same. 

Something strange tells me that we might see more vet play next game


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles postgame comments 2.4mb 64kbps MP3 5:40 secs

Skiles laughed off the one question he wouldn't comment on. he talks some about Paxson and the need for another guy with Hanley.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_CHICAGO (AP) -- Rashard Lewis scored 21 points and Luke Ridnour hit two free throws with three seconds left to lead Seattle to a 101-97 victory over the Chicago Bulls on Wednesday night in Bob Hill's debut as the SuperSonics head coach.

Ben Gordon hit a 3-pointer with 33.4 seconds left to pull the Bulls to within 99-97. After a jump ball, Gordon stepped out of bounds near the Bulls bench, giving Seattle possession.

Ridnour (15 points) then hit the free throws, sending the Bulls to their eighth straight loss.
Lewis hit 6-of-14 shots and 8-of-11 free throws as the Sonics won for the third time in eight games.

Ray Allen scored 20 points, 17 in the first half, but left the game after being elbowed in the right eye by Chicago's Kirk Hinrich early in the fourth quarter. Vladimir Radmanovic scored 14 points -- 11 in the second half -- in his first start this season.

Gordon led the Bulls with 21 points, Darius Songaila scored 20 and Hinrich added 16.

A day after firing Bob Weiss and promoting Hill from assistant coach, the Sonics showed some spark through the first 2 1-2 quarters. Then, they hung on.

The Sonics saw a 14-point third-quarter lead dwindle in the fourth.

After a jumper by Chicago's Darius Songaila made it 89-86 with just under four minutes left, Seattle's Ronald Murray responded with two baskets to make it a seven-point game. But the Bulls weren't finished.

*The Sonics exposed mismatches through the first 2 1-2 quarters, with the 6-foot-10 Lewis taking advantage of the 6-foot-1 Chris Duhon. And their lead was 62-48 after Johan Petro's rebound dunk with 7:47 left in the third quarter.*
...

*Bulls C Tyson Chandler is expected to miss about a week with a sprained right ankle, coach Scott Skiles said before Wednesday's game. Chandler, averaging 4.9 points and 7.9 rebounds, injured his ankle when he stepped on Milwaukee Bucks guard Mo Williams' foot during the third quarter Monday.*_


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Skiles postgame comments 2.4mb 64kbps MP3 5:40 secs
> 
> Skiles laughed off the one question he wouldn't comment on. he talks some about Paxson and the need for another guy with Hanley.


Thanks!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Just got back from the game.

Sweetney looked horrible
The small *** lineup was exposed.... Rashard on lil Duhon or lil Hinrich or lil Gordon or lil Basden DOES NOT WORK!!! Deng should have been in there to guard him.
Skiles sat Gordon way too long
The crowd was into the game almost all night (and I booed a lot)


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

They just need to reach 9, then they'll be fine. Plus who needs more entertainment when you already have Redd's grunts?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Skiles laughed off the one question he wouldn't comment on. he talks some about Paxson and the need for another guy with Hanley.


listening to the score. murphy played the soundbite with the question. it was from a seattle reporter asking skiles if he's ever thought of having the players read "The Art of War" (as it was reported skiles did before magic games as a player) and he then proceeded to rip the guy a new one.

such an ***.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> listening to the score. murphy played the soundbite with the question. it was from a seattle reporter asking skiles if he's ever thought of having the players read "The Art of War" (as it was reported skiles did before magic games as a player) and he then proceeded to rip the guy a new one.
> 
> such an ***.


 OHHHH... "Sun Tzu"

I thought he said Samsung..


----------

